# POC Boating Accident?



## divequeen (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone know what happened in regards to the boating fatality that happened early this morning in POC?
News says they hit a barrier and a 30 year old was killed 3 others hurt! 5 total on boat!


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Prayers sent out to those involved.

http://www.portlavacawave.com/news/...mcnRgS1NVLtqzi04_W6VeO_WVWpLisGWhSDxB5EK972-o


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

It looked pretty bad from the pics I saw. Not going to share but prayers to the family. 

I went offshore early last Monday, and without moon or any other light, it was sketchy. I dont ever go faster than what I wanna hit something at when it's that dark.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Sad deal and prayers sent for all involved. However, this begs the question as to why were they on the water with a storm just offshore?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

StabbinFlatties sent me a pic.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

salth2o said:


> Sad deal and prayers sent for all involved. However, this begs the question as to why were they on the water with a storm just offshore?


Well, itâ€™s possible they were in the ICW or in a protected area close by, but it still begs the question of how it happened. Regardless of cause/fault itâ€™s a sad deal all around.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Understanding what happened is only valuable if there is a lesson to be learned. And even that only helps the people who are willing to listen to advice.

Speculating about what happened doesn't have much value at all. Mostly, people like to speculate and then use that to point fingers at someone for being stupid. With one dead and three in the hospital, this doesn't really seem like a good time for that.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Trajedy - prayer sent*

what min speed do you think to do that damage?? :texasflag


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Perch, what value do you bring to ANY thread?


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I donâ€™t think speculating is any good, since any number of things could have happened, but I do think itâ€™s valuable to eventually learn the facts about the accident. That information may help those who want to learn, and possibly even save a life someday.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Rockfish2 said:


> I donâ€™t think speculating is any good, since any number of things could have happened, but I do think itâ€™s valuable to eventually learn the facts about the accident. That information may help those who want to learn, and possibly even save a life someday.


Absolutely. Hopefully the people who have the ability to get to the real facts will pass that on.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

c hook said:


> what min speed do you think to do that damage?? :texasflag


I wouldn't guess a number, but I expect he was up on plane. Could be a few hundred reasons how it happened. That console is almost certainly like that because someone got thrown through it.

I was in a boat where the steering came loose. The engine snapped to one side instantly. One second I was in the boat, and the next eyeblink I was in the water with stuff all around, and the boat roaring circles around me. And my ribs hurt like crazy. Figured out later it was because I went through the windscreen. That console looks familiar enough.


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

Perch Jerker said:


> Is this a rhetorical question to divert attention to your infinite wisdom?


You just donâ€™t seem to do anything but stir stuff up. Is that how you WANT to be seen/known?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

PJ a troll plant to stir people up so they post more? More posts equals more ad revenue. Who around here fishes for perch?


----------



## divequeen (Jan 19, 2016)

I donâ€™t think we are here to judge.......but to learn from others mistakes! We have implemented several safety features on our boat since learning the details of several fatal accidents in the POC area over the years. The loss of life is tragic, but can be a valuable tool in helping others prevent such a tragedy!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Perch Jerker said:


> Think whatever you desire Bro...It is your right...I for one will not be pushed around.


Pushed around? I have no clue what your talking about.

Have you looked back at you posting history? Not much content, but a lot of fluf and pot stirring. Especially for a new guy/gal. Lots of us on here actually know each other, unlike most internet sites. Real people with real knowledge and information to share.

Trolls usually donâ€™t last too long before moving on.:texasflag


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Perch Jerker said:


> Whatever...I have no more time to waste with you...If I am this 'Troll' as you say...Why don't you just put me on your ignore list and you won't see me...You would be surprised how wrong you are about what you think that I don't know about this site.


So, what was you previous screen name?:headknock


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

With a fatality being threaded - itâ€™s amazing to see who pulls out their nuts first and get egos bruised. A incident like this is no place for smartass theories - nor keyboard bravery


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Letâ€™s get our focus back on finding out how this terrible accident happened so others can hopefully avoid a similar fate! Iâ€™m very curious since I routinely run the ICW past the sanctuary and its seawalls and piers in the dark.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Perchjerker sounds just like banned former member blabbermouth 224.Whats the odds? 

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

GPS even quality units are notorious for not being quite accurate and they were following a trail or relying on false monuments, night time on a boat is hellaciously dangerous, gives me the creeps


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

On The Hook said:


> Pushed around? I have no clue what your talking about.
> 
> Have you looked back at you posting history? Not much content, but a lot of fluf and pot stirring. Especially for a new guy/gal. Lots of us on here actually know each other, unlike most internet sites. Real people with real knowledge and information to share.
> 
> Trolls usually donâ€™t last too long before moving on.:texasflag


dont let them get you off topic, best to ignore mouth breathers


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

hk said:


> Perchjerker sounds just like banned former member blabbermouth 224.Whats the odds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


Or ROCKPORTJACK


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

If it was ICW a barge could do that standing still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

The article I read said they were going fishing and the accident occurred around midnight.
What type of fishing would they be doing in the middle of the night? Flounder gigging?
Was this a guide or just a random angler?


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Thatâ€™s the concrete entry for the Sanctuary in POC, it pokes out into the ICW.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

texasair said:


> The article I read said they were going fishing and the accident occurred around midnight.
> What type of fishing would they be doing in the middle of the night? Flounder gigging?
> Was this a guide or just a random angler?


I still fish at night some, but I used to do it all the time. I fished the jetties at night, which is where I got the screen name. It's always dangerous. And those entrances to the Sanctuary can be really deceptive at night. I can't put my finger on why, but I know the pier lights used to be kind of blinding from certain angles, and that was part of it. I can think of at least a couple of times where we were coming in and had to shut it down and take a second look - right there in that spot. And I knew that area petty darn well at the time.

It only takes a second or two out there, especially at night. I had an old man tell me years ago that every accident is preventable, but it can be pretty hard sometimes figuring out how. That's why I'm not in a big hurry to point fingers. To me, the most sickening thought about this incident would be to be the guy running the boat, and someone else gets killed. That would be about as bad as it gets.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Some DOT reflective tape would help on a lot of fixed items down there.
Running in the dark scares me, even with lights, GPS tracks & slow speeds.
Just never can be careful enough.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have ran that stretch at night a few times. If you have moon light its not bad but when there is none or hardly any its pitch black. Even with the GPS its a nail biter even if your not even on plane. Thats why I got me a nice spotlight. I hope they put some facts out after the investigation (if there is one) so we can all learn from the mistakes they made.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

jmbrittain said:


> Thatâ€™s the concrete entry for the Sanctuary in POC, it pokes out into the ICW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly they donâ€™t stick out that far, but I know at night things can get hairy quick. I ran aground close to there coming in from Army Cut one night when an electrical short cut out all my power except to the motor and my dumb *** forgot my spotlight in the truck. I was going pretty slow but I still couldnâ€™t see **** and ran aground, although it wasnâ€™t bad and I could push out. Thatâ€™s also not Shoalwater Bay btw, but I digress.


----------



## W E H (Aug 2, 2012)

Rockfish2 said:


> Honestly they donâ€™t stick out that far, but I know at night things can get hairy quick. I ran aground close to there coming in from Army Cut one night when an electrical short cut out all my power except to the motor and my dumb *** forgot my spotlight in the truck. I was going pretty slow but I still couldnâ€™t see **** and ran aground, although it wasnâ€™t bad and I could push out. Thatâ€™s also not Shoalwater Bay btw, but I digress.


Sad deal

I thought it was The Lagoon, too


----------



## TaterT (Jul 26, 2020)

Out of respect for the families involved I will keep this factual and brief. Group of 5 decides to go fishing late night at the Sanctuary, lighting malfunction, missed entrance, 3 ejected, 1 dead. Due to investigation this is all that will be made public. Some family members follow threads so please keep that in mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sad. I am thinking they were going at least 30 and on plane. I hit something under the boat one time that threw us both over windshield. 2nd time in a week I hear about a night boating fatality. I used to do it too but not anymore. Its totally different at night.


----------



## divequeen (Jan 19, 2016)

Any updates on conditions of the three injured? Praying they recover!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

That jetty sticking out like that is a hazard and should be marked. I think there are a lot of hazards that could be marked somehow that would be very helpful. I leave out in the dark most all of my trips, I run very very slow and with a q-beam. Things change quickly in the dark, it's like an optical illusion. I always without fail see someone running fast at night most times I'm out, and always say a prayer for them. Slow it down at night no hurry. Again terrible tragedy prayers sent to family and friends. :texasflag


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

got this pic from a friend..

intoxicated man slaughter charges, 1 dead, 1 life flighted, 2 injured..
is what I was told.. 

very sad if true.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

This is a bad bad deal. Wishing the best for those that made it and god bless the family of the deceased.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

KevinA said:


> got this pic from a friend..
> 
> intoxicated man slaughter charges, 1 dead, 1 life flighted, 2 injured..
> is what I was told..
> ...


This is a very different version of events than TaterTâ€™s post. If this post is true everything will become public soon enough.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Rockfish2 said:


> This is a very different version of events than TaterTâ€™s post. If this post is true *everything will become public soon enough*.


That right there.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## Fasn8d (Dec 9, 2018)

When I leave the Sanctuary early in the morning or travel back at night I keep my display in quad mode. 1 is tracks 2 is instruments. 3 would be. The radar set at harbor mode and looking at 400 ft scan . And if no other boats are heading towards me I have 2 20” lights bars on 1 set at distance other set to look right in front of the boat. And it can still be a little nerve racking with boats and tug boats are heading towards ya


----------



## prolyon2 (May 28, 2019)

***..smfh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Fasn8d said:


> When I leave the Sanctuary early in the morning or travel back at night I keep my display in quad mode. 1 is tracks 2 is instruments. 3 would be. The radar set at harbor mode and looking at 400 ft scan . And if no other boats are heading towards me I have 2 20" lights bars on 1 set at distance other set to look right in front of the boat. And it can still be a little nerve racking with boats and tug boats are heading towards ya


Itâ€™s so easy to get disoriented and/or lose depth perception on the water if its dark out. Then you also can have the problem of losing your night vision when you use the spotlight or light bar. You canâ€™t be too careful and personally I have absolutely zero alcohol if Iâ€™m driving the boat in the dark, I want to be at 100% even if I wouldnâ€™t be BUI.


----------



## divequeen (Jan 19, 2016)

Night on the water can be dangerous! Stay safe! Wear a PFD!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I have said it many times...while its fun to haul *** there is no need to go that fast. Especially at night or somewhere that you are unfamiliar with the are or bottom structure. They were going pretty fast it looks like. Condolences to the family who lost their loved one.


----------



## TaterT (Jul 26, 2020)

If the â€œdriverâ€ was intoxicated at the time, he would be under arrest. No one had been arrested. 

Interesting info: Garmin hacked on Thursday(Google Garmin 10m Ransom)

lighting failure +GPS location incorrect= bad news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaterT (Jul 26, 2020)

There is what you are told and what you know....I know. As previously stated, incident is under investigation. If you know the process this could take sometime. 4 of 5 are home safe and sound with minor injuries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



TaterT said:


> There is what you are told and what you know....I know. As previously stated, incident is under investigation. If you know the process this could take sometime. 4 of 5 are home safe and sound with minor injuries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so one fatality and the rest are home with no major injuries??? :texasflag


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

TT - thanks for the facts you know. Sad deal for all involved. Prayers for the families involved.


----------



## BourbonNeat (May 28, 2020)

TaterT said:


> There is what you are told and what you know....I know. As previously stated, incident is under investigation. If you know the process this could take sometime. 4 of 5 are home safe and sound with minor injuries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TaterT, by your posts it seems like the fatality was not the boat driver/Captain, right?

Not trying to paint you in a corner or ask for inappropriate information, but if Garmin got hijacked and it was a factor in this incident I would say that more lives can be saved if every Garmin owner knows that they cannot trust their tracks or on screen navigation.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

TT, donâ€™t take this the wrong way, but if you canâ€™t tell all the facts giving a few cryptic ones really doesnâ€™t help anyone try and make sense of what happened and prevent similar accidents in the future. Also, Iâ€™m not sure why anyone would plug in a GPS track for running in the ICW at night to get to the Sanctuary. Itâ€™s not necessary and makes no sense, but maybe Iâ€™m missing something. Iâ€™ve also run that area a ton of times at all hours and Iâ€™m not sure what type of lighting failure youâ€™d be referring to. Again, minimal facts help minimally at best. Glad the other 4 people sound like theyâ€™re ok. 

Btw, in boating accidents like this where everyone gets ejected LE sometimes has a hard time identifying the driver at the scene. If the driver was legally drunk they often do not even figure it out let alone arrest someone that night.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Just because someone hasn't been arrested doesn't mean someone hasn't been charged. I really hope alcohol didn't play a role in this, but it sure looks to me like it did. I don't understand why someone would head out fishing around midnight knowing a hurricane was on the way.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BDGreen said:


> Just because someone hasn't been arrested doesn't mean someone hasn't been charged. I really hope alcohol didn't play a role in this, but it sure looks to me like it did. I don't understand why someone would head out fishing around midnight knowing a hurricane was on the way.


It was clearly an accident. One life has been lost. Hopefully no more to the system. But I'm sure there was. 30's, midnight......Sad situation.


----------



## TaterT (Jul 26, 2020)

The why, Iâ€™m not going to discuss. I understand there will be opinions about going out during conditions that evening. Thatâ€™s fair game.

Intoxication, that is a rumor. It has spread like wildfire and is untrue. (Note: Driver was tested prior to release)

The driver is an experienced POC angler. Things go wrong, itâ€™s not always a conspiracy. The man that died, his name has been released (article below). He had a wife and two children (4 and 2). Please keep them in your prayers.

https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/ne...cle_93fb8c90-d03c-11ea-9a16-13a1d4ac91a8.html

As to the Garmin- tested a 541 and 741xs today, both displayed incorrect date(dec 6 2019) and time and coordinates were inaccurate. Those of you who use these please keep up to date on the ongoing issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

TaterT said:


> The why, Iâ€™m not going to discuss. I understand there will be opinions about going out during conditions that evening. Thatâ€™s fair game.
> 
> Intoxication, that is a rumor. It has spread like wildfire and is untrue. (Note: Driver was tested prior to release)
> 
> ...


I assume you are involved in the investigation? I say that because you mention testing two Garmins and I assume you tested them? If so, I bow to your knowledge of the case and will wait and not comment further.

Prayers to the family of the one who lost his life.


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

BourbonNeat said:


> TaterT, by your posts it seems like the fatality was not the boat driver/Captain, right?
> 
> Not trying to paint you in a corner or ask for inappropriate information, but if Garmin got hijacked and it was a factor in this incident I would say that more lives can be saved if every Garmin owner knows that they cannot trust their tracks or on screen navigation.





TaterT said:


> The why, Iâ€™m not going to discuss. I understand there will be opinions about going out during conditions that evening. Thatâ€™s fair game.
> 
> Intoxication, that is a rumor. It has spread like wildfire and is untrue. (Note: Driver was tested prior to release)
> 
> ...


Their fitness app and pilot app were what was hacked. Users couldnâ€™t log on and/or update. GPS works fine. I donâ€™t ever post here but you have to be skeptical of someone who joins the same day as the incident and only posts are about the incident.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

MikeHoncho said:


> Their fitness app and pilot app were what was hacked. Users couldnâ€™t log on and/or update. GPS works fine. I donâ€™t ever post here but you have to be skeptical of someone who joins the same day as the incident and only posts are about the incident.


Sounds like damage control or an atty laying out doubt about the facts? Maybe a family member or friend trying to steer the narrative? Who joins a forum to discuss a specific incident and makes claims about faulty gps devices after someone dies? Somethings not right in the Taterfield.....

GPS devices donâ€™t get their signal from Garmin, they get it from satellites controlled by the government.

This was a sad event for many involved as well as their families. One person is dead because of the actions or inactions of another, and It could likely have been prevented.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I was always taught to show respect for the departed. Iâ€™m saddened by what has happened and I feel very sorry for the mans wife and young family. I, nor anyone else on here except family and close relations, need to know anything further about the incident. 

Itâ€™s not the first time something like this has happened (flakman RIP). It probably wonâ€™t be the last, unfortunately. 

Iâ€™m not a particularly religious man but Iâ€™ll pray for the deceasedâ€™s family, and also for the people who survived the accident. 

I also think:
â€œThere but for the grace of God, go Iâ€


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

It does no good to speculate on every aspect of this accident. Prayers sent to all.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There are lights on the end of those bulkheads arenâ€™t there?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There are lights on the end of those bulkheads arenâ€™t there?


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I would like to know what the cost was, so I do not repeat the mistake. Other than that, all I can say is â€œthere but for the grace of God go Iâ€. We are all vulnerable while we are boating, this should serve as a reminder that we need to take the upmost care


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> There are lights on the end of those bulkheads arenâ€™t there?


Yes Sir.

I fished off the pier Tuesday and I recall them working. I drove out there earlier tonight and they were still working.

Sad deal all around. Looking at where the boat hit, it is probably less than 20â€™ from the end of the bulk head.


----------



## BourbonNeat (May 28, 2020)

TheGoose said:


> I was always taught to show respect for the departed. Iâ€™m saddened by what has happened and I feel very sorry for the mans wife and young family.* I, nor anyone else on here except family and close relations, need to know anything further about the incident. *
> 
> Itâ€™s not the first time something like this has happened (flakman RIP). It probably wonâ€™t be the last, unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I respectively disagree with the bold statement above.

If there was a faulty GPS or other equipment that hundreds of thousands of boaters rely on to safely operate their vessel - it is not disrespectful share that information with the hope this type of incident can be avoided. That is only my opinion.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



BourbonNeat said:


> I respectively disagree with the bold statement above.
> 
> If there was a faulty GPS or other equipment that hundreds of thousands of boaters rely on to safely operate their vessel - it is not disrespectful share that information with the hope this type of incident can be avoided. That is only my opinion.


I would never in a gazillion years trust my GPS strictly for navigation. And there are disclaimers on most products about this. A GPS will show you running alongside a ditch and not in it, when you are indeed in it. they are not 100% accurate. To try and put the blame on a GPS is ludicrous in my mind. :texasflag


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

BourbonNeat said:


> I respectively disagree with the bold statement above.
> 
> If there was a faulty GPS or other equipment that hundreds of thousands of boaters rely on to safely operate their vessel - it is not disrespectful share that information with the hope this type of incident can be avoided. That is only my opinion.


Iâ€™m with you on this one. You can still figure out how the accident happened and show respect for the dead and injured. One could argue that letting others know the cause of the accident to hopefully prevent it from happening again is the ultimate sign of respect for the dead - nobody will have died in vain.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Good Lord there is a lot of speculation and opinions on this subject. Check your egos at the door folks.....


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

First - stipulation 1 - This is a tragic event for all involve. It hurts my heart. 
I think that the crowd has done a remarkably good job of refraining from speculation. As to opinions, everyone has one. When they exercise their right to express it, we can all take it or leave it. No foul.
GPS trails are useful. However, whether running at night, in fog, rain or just a glaring sun, it is prudent to not run faster than you can maneuver or stop within your sight distance. 
I would like to know what happened. Not for morbid reasons but for the education value. 
This tragic event serves as a reminder to me that Life is dangerous. There are snakes everywhere. All it takes to get bit is to forget to flip that board over before you pick it up. We have all made mistakes. Usually, we get away with it. Once in a while we get bit. In this case, there was an Black Momba under that board. 
I donâ€™t know these guys (though I have seen the boat around POC). Nonetheless, I extend my heartfelt sympathies and support.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

KEMPOC said:


> First - stipulation 1 - This is a tragic event for all involve. It hurts my heart.
> I think that the crowd has done a remarkably good job of refraining from speculation. As to opinions, everyone has one. When they exercise their right to express it, we can all take it or leave it. No foul.
> GPS trails are useful. However, whether running at night, in fog, rain or just a glaring sun, it is prudent to not run faster than you can maneuver or stop within your sight distance.
> I would like to know what happened. Not for morbid reasons but for the education value.
> ...


Well said


----------



## BourbonNeat (May 28, 2020)

c hook said:


> I would never in a gazillion years trust my GPS strictly for navigation. And there are disclaimers on most products about this. A GPS will show you running alongside a ditch and not in it, when you are indeed in it. they are not 100% accurate. To try and put the blame on a GPS is ludicrous in my mind. :texasflag


Noted.

This is not about you.


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

KevinA said:


> got this pic from a friend..
> 
> intoxicated man slaughter charges, 1 dead, 1 life flighted, 2 injured..
> is what I was told..
> ...


i do not think this is true at all, from a friend one degree removed from incident


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

BourbonNeat said:


> Noted.
> 
> This is not about you.


He never said it was. But you go ahead and be the sand in the ointment and start some ****.


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

ol'possum said:


> i do not think this is true at all, from a friend one degree removed from incident


You are correct, there was NO intoxicated manslaughter charge.

YES there was a fatality and YES there were injured passengers.

I will NOT be providing any additional details about this incident.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Speaking of the GPS, pretty sure in the splash screen that everyone clicks past, it says something like accuracy.

A quick search.

GarminÂ® GPS receivers are accurate to within 15 meters (49 feet) 95% of the time. Generally, users will see accuracy within 5 to 10 meters (16 to 33 feet) under normal conditions.

https://support.garmin.com/en-US/?faq=aZc8RezeAb9LjCDpJplTY7

https://www.gps.gov/systems/gps/modernization/sa/faq/#replace


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Sad deal indeed, prayers up for all involved and their families


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*thks for clarification*



TheSampsonator said:


> You are correct, there was NO intoxicated manslaughter charge.
> 
> YES there was a fatality and YES there were injured passengers.
> 
> I will NOT be providing any additional details about this incident.


Prayers for families and glad alcohol wasn't involved. :texasflag


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

TheSampsonator said:


> You are correct, there was NO intoxicated manslaughter charge.
> 
> YES there was a fatality and YES there were injured passengers.
> 
> I will NOT be providing any additional details about this incident.


Such a tease. Seriously, posting a few tidbits of information is kinda worthless. Whether there are any charges is also not necessarily relevant to the cause of the accident. Iâ€™m not saying you have to post them here if you know them, but the facts should be made public eventually.


----------



## BourbonNeat (May 28, 2020)

Rockfish2 said:


> Such a tease. Seriously, posting a few tidbits of information is kinda worthless. Whether there are any charges is also not necessarily relevant to the cause of the accident. Iâ€™m not saying you have to post them here if you know them, but the facts should be made public eventually.


Get prepared for incoming fire.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Rockfish2 said:


> Such a tease. Seriously, posting a few tidbits of information is kinda worthless. Whether there are any charges is also not necessarily relevant to the cause of the accident. Iâ€™m not saying you have to post them here if you know them, but the facts should be made public eventually.


I think they will become public once the lawsuit goes to court. I also think that's why no one is telling ALL of the story. I can understand that. But if that's the case, why say anything at all? It only serves to keep this thread going.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Rockfish2 said:


> Such a tease. Seriously, posting a few tidbits of information is kinda worthless. Whether there are any charges is also not necessarily relevant to the cause of the accident. Iâ€™m not saying you have to post them here if you know them, but the facts should be made public eventually.


not really, he simply put to bed a rumor. very understandable so as to not have the alcohol **** flying around like already started. i respect his post. :texasflag


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

c hook said:


> not really, he simply put to bed a rumor. very understandable so as to not have the alcohol **** flying around like already started. i respect his post. :texasflag


Well, itâ€™s not that I donâ€™t respect his post itâ€™s just that it raises more questions is all. Nobody was accusing the driver of anything, certainly not me. Personally I just want to know what happened, especially since the driver wasnâ€™t under the influence.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

BourbonNeat said:


> Get prepared for incoming fire.


Please say nobody needs more butthurt cream, the pandemic is really limiting production.:cheers:


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

https://www.victoriaadvocate.com/pr...cle_cde8a1f6-6bf3-11eb-9ba7-df67e96c42c4.html


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sux you have to subscribe in order to read the article. From what I can see, sounds like justice was brought to light.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Sux you have to subscribe in order to read the article. From what I can see, sounds like justice was brought to light.


I completely agree on the subscription! It is a sad situation that all can learn from. I can only imagine that not a day has gone by since this event that it has not been on his mind. A google search shows some other articles and pics of him. You can see the age that has set in since this event.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone want to post the full article?

Here is a quick copy/paste from what I can see.

"A screenshot of Cody Eatherton's jail information on the Calhoun County Jail's website showing he was arrested and charged with intoxication assault with a vehicle causing serious bodily injury and intoxication manslaughter with a vehicle.

Contributed image from the Calhoun County Adult Detention Center online portal"


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Was he a guide?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

so everyone that was "close" to the accident that said no manslaughter charge or he wasn't drunk....



> A man was arrested and charged Tuesday in connection to a July boat crash that killed one and injured four others near Port Oâ€™Connor, authorities said.
> 
> Cody Eatherton, 35, was arrested and charged with *intoxication assault with a vehicle causing serious bodily injury and intoxication manslaughter with a vehicle*, according to the Calhoun County Adult Detention Center online portal.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Why did it take so long for the arrest? How did he get so sunburned?


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

So much for TaterT and the rest of those guys (likely friends/family) who insisted on this board that no alcohol was involved. Kept saying â€œthey knowâ€ the facts, etc. Nice try.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Rockfish2 said:


> So much for TaterT and the rest of those guys (likely friends/family) who insisted on this board that no alcohol was involved. Kept saying â€œthey knowâ€ the facts, etc. Nice try.


not saying he wasn't drunk/impaired, but just stating an obvious fact. it's not wise to have an open beer in the car or on boat, if an accident happens you are automatically at fault, and will be hung out to dry. i'm not a drinker, don't care if someone brings a beer or two, but i don't partake on the water, not even a single beer, too risky. prayers for the victims and captains families, what a tragedy. :texasflag


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

c hook said:


> not saying he wasn't drunk/impaired, but just stating an obvious fact. it's not wise to have an open beer in the car or on boat, if an accident happens you are automatically at fault, and will be hung out to dry. i'm not a drinker, don't care if someone brings a beer or two, but i don't partake on the water, not even a single beer, too risky. prayers for the victims and captains families, what a tragedy. :texasflag


I agree that open containers while underway is a bad move, and subscribe to your same philosophy on the subject, but a person also doesnâ€™t get charged with those crimes simply because there was alcohol on board. The prosecutors almost certainly either have blood/breath results or witnesses who say he was intoxicated, maybe both.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Got to wonder why it took them 7mo to do this?

Maybe one of the guys hurt decided to testify?


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Don't know about the case other than what I read on this thread when it was started and now. I've lost a friend to a drunk driver and nearly lost a relative (who is permanently disabled) to drunk boat operator. And I want this guy to be punished to the fullest extent of the law if he is found guilty.

But does anybody else think there is a huge imbalance in how bail is applied in our judicial system. A violent criminal can get out of jail while awaiting trial if he's poor without even posting bail. Personal recognizance or some $h!t like that, they call it.

But this guy has a $150,000 bail?!? *****!?


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I wait for the final judgment. I wasn't there, I aint the Jury, nor the Judge. Yall judge all ya want or make comments all ya want. I'll wait for Justice to run its course and that's how our system is supposed to work.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

bigfishtx said:


> Got to wonder why it took them 7mo to do this?
> 
> Maybe one of the guys hurt decided to testify?


Maybe Tater T and his friends can come back and enlighten us.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

ReedA1691 said:


> Don't know about the case other than what I read on this thread when it was started and now. I've lost a friend to a drunk driver and nearly lost a relative (who is permanently disabled) to drunk boat operator. And I want this guy to be punished to the fullest extent of the law if he is found guilty.
> 
> But does anybody else think there is a huge imbalance in how bail is applied in our judicial system. A violent criminal can get out of jail while awaiting trial if he's poor without even posting bail. Personal recognizance or some $h!t like that, they call it.
> 
> But this guy has a $150,000 bail?!? *****!?


Different county the D.a. sets bail, the judge approves it. Pay attention to local elections, they are important.


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Sad that I live in a county, where Boss Hogg can release people on P.R. bonds with not only Felony charges pending, but prior felony convictions. The violent crime rate in your district is up 44%, how safe do you feel? I have no personal knowledge of this event, or the man charged, since they took so long to file charges, it sounds like the prosecutor, did due diligence, or he has connections, could be either. Regardless of the outcome justice is not blind, but it is blindfolded.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Another reason there needs to be a speed limit on our bays...


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

BigMommaTrout said:


> Another reason there needs to be a speed limit on our bays...


Not sure that would have done any good considering it's a Intoxication Manslaughter charge.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

ReedA1691 said:


> Don't know about the case other than what I read on this thread when it was started and now. I've lost a friend to a drunk driver and nearly lost a relative (who is permanently disabled) to drunk boat operator. And I want this guy to be punished to the fullest extent of the law if he is found guilty.
> 
> But does anybody else think there is a huge imbalance in how bail is applied in our judicial system. A violent criminal can get out of jail while awaiting trial if he's poor without even posting bail. Personal recognizance or some $h!t like that, they call it.
> 
> But this guy has a $150,000 bail?!? *****!?


Thatâ€™s not what he has to actually pay and is not out of the norm for this type of case with the facts as stated already.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

BigMommaTrout said:


> Another reason there needs to be a speed limit on our bays...


Evidently there is.....


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I have said for awhile now that a law needs to be passed that makes an open container on a boat illegal. You don't have to be drinking alcohol to have fun. I am also in agreement with speed limits in a lot of areas. Areas where blind spots exist, near the shore where waders may be and high boat traffic areas, should have speed limits. I do see one issue with both of these suggestions, having enough law enforcement officials to enforce these laws. But with the increase in overall boating traffic and new operators, it needs to happen.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

A few on here wanting more laws for boating..... We already have these on the roads. How are they working?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

chuck richey said:


> A few on here wanting more laws for boating..... We already have these on the roads. How are they working?


No one ever exceeds the speed limits, everyone is courteous, driving under the influence never happens and car wrecks totally went away. All thanks to traffic laws, speed limits and police officers patrolling.

So it should work perfectly on the water too.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

More big brother laws are not the answer. Dang, why not a law arresting anything YOU don't like. Works well in China and N. Korea. One or two morons does not mean all folks are morons. 

Maybe a law against Gorilla Glue because some brainless idiot used it as hairspray? 

Where will it stop? Already have BUI laws in place 4-ever fish n-does that prevent deaths? NO IT DOES NOT.
Geez Louise "let's pass a law...."-sounds like Nancy Pelosi or Maxine Waters.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

BigMommaTrout said:


> Another reason there needs to be a speed limit on our bays...


Well if you check the current laws, I'm pretty gadang sure there already is a law-"Operating at an unsafe manner"-

I don't want to live in YOUR idea of a Nanny State.More laws doesn't make less crime.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I am glad I dont fish with these nanny state people.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Any half minded person knew there was alcohol involved. Late at night, hauling *** and the obvious damage...I had zero doubt those boys were partying. Sad situation. I have never understood the need to go that fast when there are so many navigational hazards that cannot be seen much less traveling that fast in the dark. Prayers for everyone involved. Tragic loss of life.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been a long time since I have seen one but does the term "Poker Run" ring a bell with anyone..Used to be most weekends at Clear Lake and into Galveston Bay... 60-70MPH Go Fast boats...and I'll guarantee you there was plenty of alcohol involved...

Has nothing to do with this tragedy but got swamped and beached by them many times in the ditch back in the day.. 

No speed limits....but no good judgment as well...


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

More laws will help some, not a prevention of everyone doing stupid things. Example: If there was a no open container law, then law enforcement could take action and get those idiots off the water. Laws could also help prosecute those that cause an accident. Assuming laws will not help, why don't we remove all speed limits, no seat belt laws, remove wake zones, no boating education requirements, etc. Let's also make drinking a driving a car lawful. Your family is hit by a drunk driver and all are killed. No problem, it happens, no laws against DWIs. Give the guy a pat on the back and say "you had the right to drive while drunk". Salty Dog, I'm not addressing this toward you only, just the idea of not creating new laws.



Salty Dog said:


> No one ever exceeds the speed limits, everyone is courteous, driving under the influence never happens and car wrecks totally went away. All thanks to traffic laws, speed limits and police officers patrolling.
> 
> So it should work perfectly on the water too.


----------



## Speck-a-holic (Jun 20, 2018)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> More laws will help some, not a prevention of everyone doing stupid things. Example: If there was a no open container law, then law enforcement could take action and get those idiots off the water. Laws could also help prosecute those that cause an accident. Assuming laws will not help, why don't we remove all speed limits, no seat belt laws, remove wake zones, no boating education requirements, etc. Let's also make drinking a driving a car lawful. Your family is hit by a drunk driver and all are killed. No problem, it happens, no laws against DWIs. Give the guy a pat on the back and say "you had the right to drive while drunk". Salty Dog, I'm not addressing this toward you only, just the idea of not creating new laws.


According to Texas Penal Code Ann. Â§ 49.06, a person commits the offense of boating while intoxicated if the person is intoxicated while operating a watercraft. ... The offender operated a watercraft while having a blood, breath, or urine alcohol concentration (BAC) of 0.08% or greater.

Already laws on the books. New laws are not the answer.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> More laws will help some, not a prevention of everyone doing stupid things. Example: *If there was a no open container law, then law enforcement could take action and get those idiots off the water. Laws could also help prosecute those that cause an accident. *Assuming laws will not help, why don't we remove all speed limits, no seat belt laws, remove wake zones, no boating education requirements, etc. Let's also make drinking a driving a car lawful. Your family is hit by a drunk driver and all are killed. No problem, it happens, no laws against DWIs. Give the guy a pat on the back and say "you had the right to drive while drunk". Salty Dog, I'm not addressing this toward you only, just the idea of not creating new laws.


You're old enough to remember that open containers of alcohol were LEGAL until a law was passed I think about 15 years ago. It was nice being a passenger and having a beer on the 6 hour drive to the deer lease-not allowed now thanks to Nanny State law. Just because some folks can enjoy a drink, glass of wine or beer while in a boat doesn't make them a drunk and dangerous person, especially when they are a PASSENGER! I guess cruise ships should outlaw booze on their cruise ships based on your thought.

Laws already exist. Ya think a gun-toting armed robber is gonna not rob a bank because it's against the law? Ya think GUNS should be outlawed or laws changed because some POS shot someone? How many felons are arrested every day that have a gun in their possession-they darn well know they're breaking the law but don't care-maybe we should outlaw Nanny State thinkers or perhaps you should stay in your room and let Momma cut the crust off your PB&J.:smile:

BTW, didn't Montana at one time have no speed limit on their highways? You probably drive in the left lane on the Interstate at 74 mph or less and brake when someone comes up behind you because you think you own the road. GTFOOTW-left lane is for passing-if I wanna speed-that's my choice, not yours, so move over and let people get where they're going. Thank you.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> More laws will help some, not a prevention of everyone doing stupid things. Example: If there was a no open container law, then law enforcement could take action and get those idiots off the water. Laws could also help prosecute those that cause an accident. Assuming laws will not help, why don't we remove all speed limits, no seat belt laws, remove wake zones, no boating education requirements, etc. Let's also make drinking a driving a car lawful. Your family is hit by a drunk driver and all are killed. No problem, it happens, no laws against DWIs. Give the guy a pat on the back and say "you had the right to drive while drunk". Salty Dog, I'm not addressing this toward you only, just the idea of not creating new laws.


I'm pretty sure that that boy had to have the boater safety course endorsement. Well that or he was breaking the law. Then there is the BUI law that he was breaking.
What you are suggesting is making all of the people that already obey the laws and act responsibly, subject to more laws. Naw, I'll pass
If life is too dangerous or you want a guarantee that you will never die, stay inside. You could make 10 more things that he was doing illegal and it still would have happened. Personal responsibility.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Jamaica Cove said:


> You're old enough to remember that open containers of alcohol were LEGAL until a law was passed I think about 15 years ago. It was nice being a passenger and having a beer on the 6 hour drive to the deer lease-not allowed now thanks to Nanny State law. Just because some folks can enjoy a drink, glass of wine or beer while in a boat doesn't make them a drunk and dangerous person, especially when they are a PASSENGER! I guess cruise ships should outlaw booze on their cruise ships based on your thought.
> 
> Laws already exist. Ya think a gun-toting armed robber is gonna not rob a bank because it's against the law? Ya think GUNS should be outlawed or laws changed because some POS shot someone? How many felons are arrested every day that have a gun in their possession-they darn well know they're breaking the law but don't care-maybe we should outlaw Nanny State thinkers or perhaps you should stay in your room and let Momma cut the crust off your PB&J.:smile:
> 
> BTW, didn't Montana at one time have no speed limit on their highways? You probably drive in the left lane on the Interstate at 74 mph or less and brake when someone comes up behind you because you think you own the road. GTFOOTW-left lane is for passing-if I wanna speed-that's my choice, not yours, so move over and let people get where they're going. Thank you.


I'm not trying to change anyone's mind on this issue, just stating my opinion. I think there are a lot of laws that are stupid. Many laws just can't be enforced for one reason or another. My biggest issue is consuming alcohol while operating any vehicle. In my opinion, most people should drink at home or in moderation at a restaurant. Give some people an inch and they will take a mile.

Why do you want to guess how I drive? When it comes to speed, I drive what I think the conditions, weather and road will permit. I frequently drive 80+. I am considerate of others and move over if they want to pass. I even move to the shoulder if possible to let someone by though that is rarely necessary. If someone rides my butt while on a one lane road, I will brake check them. I don't tailgate people and I don't want to be tailgated. And If I get caught speeding, I don't whine, I just pay the ticket.


----------



## txtan (Aug 12, 2013)

Just saw this thread. Terrible tragedy that could have been prevented.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Iâ€™m sorry but an open container law for boating just doesnâ€™t make sense. Itâ€™s a totally different situation than a car or truck. For one thing, when youâ€™re in a wheeled vehicle, the vehicle serves as a means to the destination. You drive there, get out, and do your business. 

In a boat, the vehicle IS the destination. You often get in the boat and stay in the boat the whole time until you return. Itâ€™s the means and the destination in one. 

Open containers in vehicles are in fact allowed when you have a paid professional driver like a limo or party bus, or the container is kept behind the last upright seat. 

We have enough nanny laws and the driver was already breaking the law.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I'm not trying to change anyone's mind on this issue, just stating my opinion. I think there are a lot of laws that are stupid. Many laws just can't be enforced for one reason or another. My biggest issue is consuming alcohol while operating any vehicle. In my opinion, most people should drink at home or in moderation at a restaurant. Give some people an inch and they will take a mile.
> 
> Why do you want to guess how I drive? When it comes to speed, I drive what I think the conditions, weather and road will permit. I frequently drive 80+. I am considerate of others and move over if they want to pass. I even move to the shoulder if possible to let someone by though that is rarely necessary. If someone rides my butt while on a one lane road, I will brake check them. I don't tailgate people and I don't want to be tailgated. And If I get caught speeding, I don't whine, I just pay the ticket.


So there's a law against speeding but you speed anyway?

2cool never seizes to amaze me with irony...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very sad situation for sure. More laws are not going to help. 
Prayers for the people involved for sure.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

blaze 'em said:


> So there's a law against speeding but you speed anyway?
> 
> 2cool never seizes to amaze me with irony...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


AND he will brake check you if you follow too close!! :headknock:headknock Very contradictory statement. Why wouldnâ€™t he let you pass?? Oh! Thatâ€™s right. Heâ€™s special.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

If they pass an open container law for boaters, expect the litter situation to get a lot worse as boaters pitch their empties over the side as soon as they're done with them...

Why keep that evidence around?

Unintended consequences can be a brutal beatch.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> *I'm not trying to change anyone's mind on this issue, just stating my opinion.* I think there are a lot of laws that are stupid. Many laws just can't be enforced for one reason or another. My biggest issue is consuming alcohol while operating any vehicle. In my opinion, most people should drink at home or in moderation at a restaurant. Give some people an inch and they will take a mile.
> 
> Why do you want to guess how I drive? When it comes to speed, I drive what I think the conditions, weather and road will permit. I frequently drive 80+. I am considerate of others and move over if they want to pass. I even move to the shoulder if possible to let someone by though that is rarely necessary. *If someone rides my butt while on a one lane road, I will brake check them.* I don't tailgate people and I don't want to be tailgated. And If I get caught speeding, I don't whine, I just pay the ticket.


I think my point is proven-your opinion just means you are deflecting from what you propose-outlawing open containers in boats. Like rear end sphincters, everyone has one, but no one wants to hear yours.

Brake checking-another reason you have a stinky rear end spincter-only a holes 'brake check'-that causes many accidents and you are the reason there are signs that say "LEFT LANE FOR PASSING ONLY"-GTFOOTW. Nanny state whiner-go get some Gouda cheese and drink your wine in moderation at home, in your parent's house and be sure to complain when there's crust on your PB&J that mommy prepped for you.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I have to laugh at the brake check idea - if somebody is riding my *** Iâ€™ll either pull to the right and let them pass or man up and flip them off. Brake checking accomplishes nothing except to make a dangerous situation even more dangerous, although it is a convenient douchebag indicator, like a flatbill cap.:cheers:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> No one ever exceeds the speed limits, everyone is courteous, driving under the influence never happens and car wrecks totally went away. All thanks to traffic laws, speed limits and police officers patrolling.
> 
> So it should work perfectly on the water too.


Thanks, saved me some typing. People who want more laws when we already have laws that deal with the same subject irritate the hell out of me.

TH


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

_A man arrested in regard to a July Port Oâ€™Connor boat crash that killed one and injured four will go before a grand jury in a matter of months, said Calhoun Countyâ€™s district attorney.

District Attorney Dan Heard estimates Cody Eatherton, 35, will go before a grand jury in a month or more.

A grand jury is made up of a panel of residents who decide whether there is sufficient evidence for prosecutors to proceed in a criminal case. If they decide there is enough evidence, the grand jury can issue an indictment, which formally charges a person of a crime.

Eatherton was arrested and charged with intoxication assault with a vehicle causing serious bodily injury and intoxication manslaughter with a vehicle, according to the Calhoun County Adult Detention Center online portal.

He posted a $150,000 bail and was released, according to jail officials Wednesday._

Why the grand jury in this case?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Why the grand jury in this case?


Arrested for the crime but they need an indictment to move forward. If someone screwed up the crime scene or if something was done that isn't "lawful" then the grand jury will no bill him.

TH


----------



## txtan (Aug 12, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Arrested for the crime but they need an indictment to move forward. If someone screwed up the crime scene or if something was done that isn't "lawful" then the grand jury will no bill him.
> 
> TH


Bingo. I was just about to say that. TPWD do a great job at reconstructing these scenes and it sounds like the DA is on the ball. With that being said, Iâ€™m confident an indictment will come forward and this goes to trial.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

batmaninja said:


> _A man arrested in regard to a July Port Oâ€™Connor boat crash that killed one and injured four will go before a grand jury in a matter of months, said Calhoun Countyâ€™s district attorney.
> 
> District Attorney Dan Heard estimates Cody Eatherton, 35, will go before a grand jury in a month or more.
> 
> ...


Because the Constitution requires it to return an indictment before someone can be tried for a felony. Grand juries also do not consider legal issues like whether the crime scene was screwed up, someoneâ€™s rights were violated, etc. They consider solely whether the facts presented support probable cause that the defendant committed the charged offenses.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I heard from a friend that allegedly the reason this took so long was because the DA didn't want to proceed with charges. Supposedly the Game Warden that did the investigation has been pushing this forward for some time and he finally got them to move forward. Who knows what the truth really is.


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> More laws will help some, not a prevention of everyone doing stupid things. Example: If there was a no open container law, then law enforcement could take action and get those idiots off the water. Laws could also help prosecute those that cause an accident. Assuming laws will not help, why don't we remove all speed limits, no seat belt laws, remove wake zones, no boating education requirements, etc. Let's also make drinking a driving a car lawful. Your family is hit by a drunk driver and all are killed. No problem, it happens, no laws against DWIs. Give the guy a pat on the back and say "you had the right to drive while drunk". Salty Dog, I'm not addressing this toward you only, just the idea of not creating new laws.


More laws will not help. Holding people responsible for their actions will.

Driving a boat or a truck intoxicated is already a crime. If indicted and convicted by a jury of his peers this man should face the consequences. Laws don't deter crime. Punishments do.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

I think 4 ever got smoked with his Nanny state ideas and his brake checking and his speaking out of both sides of his mouf at the same time-"We need more laws but I break laws."-sorta bass ackwards and just plain wrong. Like a person I know-says he never lies unless he needs to. 

He may want to think about the guy he brake checks that gets past him and brake checks him into a ditch. Do it to an off-duty policeman and see what happens.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

definitely not for more laws, but open container in vehicle or boat just isn't smart. the minute an accident happens, an open container, right or wrong, immediately paints a pretty picture for law enforcement to hang their hat on. different strokes for different folks, but when I'm going fishing the last thing on my mind is alcohol. :texasflag


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

txtan said:


> Bingo. I was just about to say that. TPWD do a great job at reconstructing these scenes and it sounds like the DA is on the ball. With that being said, Iâ€™m confident an indictment will come forward and this goes to trial.


The DA being on it? I doubt it. They are pretty terrible.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

fish4food said:


> The DA being on it? I doubt it. They are pretty terrible.


Curious about this statement. Do you know the DA? Who is â€œtheyâ€?


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> Curious about this statement. Do you know the DA? Who is â€œtheyâ€?


Yes.
They= The DA Office.


----------

